# Unleashing Her Inner Desires - by the Taxidermy (BHM, Romance)



## WG Story Drone (Nov 15, 2005)

*BHM, Romance *_A tale of young love and female fat attraction . . ._

*Unleashing her Inner Desires 
By the Taxidermy*

*1 *​
Chelsea Grover ran her manicured fingers through her scrunched brown hair, which fell down, past her chest. The ennui of Anatomical Biology had hit her full force. She was in her last semester of her Senior year and Mr. Malashy made it quite obvious that if she didn’t pass and get this last science credit, she wouldn’t be walking down the aisle with everyone elser at graduation. But this was stupid. This was pointless. She tapped her pencil on her desk. 

The sound of panting and loud footsteps came from down the hall, as Dakota Smith came running in, his round belly jiggling with every step he took. He tripped on the floor, spilling the contents of his backpack. Several popular boys near Chelsea giggled, and she felt helpless because she couldn’t get up to help him. How could she? 

Chelsea had been in lust with Dakota since they were both freshman. She had transferred from a small Catholic school, her parents were well off and she was naturally pretty, so she became popular. 

Dakota, who was overweight and not as stylish as she was, found himself an outcast, often hanging out with the pathetic thespian girls, the drama whores. Not that sitting with Chelsea’s group would have been any better. They were just as shallow and catty as the drama kids. Everyone just associated her group with cattiness, because that’s the way the high school caste system always worked. The "preps" or the "populars" are always the mean ones and everyone’s the victim. 

Chelsea had begun to despise the caste system as her years in high school began to fade to a close. She found herself bored with catty gossip and annoyed with the braindead jocks leaving on football scholarships. Most of all she hated the irony that she was known for being one of the prettiest girls and not being able to have the one guy she truly desired. 

Despite her revulsion at the clique system, she felt unable to escape and scared of what her peers would think. Besides, Dakota probably thought she was a snobby bitch. Those stupid girls in drama would talk behind her back spreading venom and lies, she’d find out, tell her friends and her friends would threaten them with physical violence. She wished she could break the cycle. She wished she could properly introduce herself to Dakota, instead of admiring his beauty from afar. 

And that’s what she did every year. During the school year and over the summer, when she knew she was alone, she would scrounge the Internet for pages, support, anything that would make her feel less like a freak. She had even joined a message board for FFA’s (female fat admirers). The women on the message board told her she wasn’t a freak for her sexual preference, but society was telling her otherwise. 

She especially enjoyed coming back from summer vacation. Dakota’s weight had plateaued at 335, but he started high school at 259. Watching him gain was exciting to her, almost to the point of sexual arousal. She would watch him in her classes, multiple rolls hanging down when he sat. She thought about how nice it would be to bury her face in his ample belly, or at least run her fingers along his stretch marks. 

"Chelsea..Chelsea.." Mr. Malacky put his hand on her bony shoulder and shook. "I thought you’d passed out. Come here, I want to talk to you. Dakota you come too." 

She’d slept through Anatomic Biology again. Oh boy! This was probably it, Chelsea you fail, no diploma for you. But why did he want to talk to Dakota as well? He waas smart, certainly not in any kind of academic trouble. She grabbed her designer bag and shimmied over to Mr. Malacky’s desk. She looked at Dakota and he looked away, embarrassed. 

He had shoulder length blonde hair and deep green eyes, almost like you could see his soul in them. He was 6 foot 3 and he had a perfectly round belly, almost like that of a Buddha statue, but with more of a "spare tire shape". She wished he would look her in the eye, but oh yeah...there was the caste system. 

Mr. Malacky approached them, leaning over almost so far that they were looking into the top of his balding head instead of his face. He seemed disappointed, yet somewhat hopeful. He spoke: 

"Miss Grover, you have a 59 per-cent in this class, and your chances of walking up to the front at graduation time are getting pre-tay slim, missy. Now I’ve spoken with your mother and she thinks that what I'm about to do is a good idea. Dakota has been a tutor for Biology and Math for three years and he’s an A student. You could learn from him, hopefully for your own benefit. So, you kids have fun, knock yourselves out. And get to your next classes, chop chop I don’t want to see tardy students, do you understand?" 

"Yes Mr. Malacky." They both responded in unison. 

They parted, Chelsea leaving with her best gal-pals Samantha and Krystal for a mirror check and Dakota leaving with a pale girl in a tie dyed shirt.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Nov 15, 2005)

*2​*"I’m sorry Dakota, I’ve just…I just can’t be with you anymore. I’ve met someone else. We’re growing apart. Your not the same person I’ve been with since freshman year…" 

Natalie’s voice played over and over in his head as he left the massive brick school building. He felt sick, betrayed, screwed over. Dakota had met Natalie during his freshman year. She was his only love, the only one who really knew him. He felt tears burning in his pool blue eyes as he got behind the wheel of his car. It was getting hard for him to fit into the old Saturn. He looked down at his massive belly with regret. 

Natalie was a feeder. In the 3 years they had been together, he put on 95 lbs. He loved the look on her face when he told her he’d gained a few more pounds, when she saw an extra roll in his chubby body, and when she would watch him wolf down enormous portions of food. Occasionally she would force feed him. That was her kink. Her dad owned a bakery and she’d always have extra goodies around. 

After school, they’d do their homework and then she’d make him lie down and stuff him full of fattening treats, no matter how full he was. She’d stuff him so he wouldn’t be able to move-then they’d make love. It was like a ritual. 

Now he looked at himself. Who would want a tub of lard like him? She would leave to be a drama major- and he’d be some computer technician-some tubby guy who never goes out and never has anyone come see him (that is unless it’s the pizza man). Tears burned down his chubby cheeks as he drove to Chelsea’s house. 

"Oh wonderful," he thought, "This popular preppy bimbo will probably crack some fat guy jokes because she’s too stupid to find amusement in anything else but my size. Oh well. Fail or not - I’m being paid extremely well for this. " 

+​
Chelsea breathed in a sigh of relief. Samantha and Krystal came over to help her pick out dorm accessories for next year and somehow got distracted by her issues of BuffBoy! Monthly. It was another cover-up of hers. She always kept issues of Teen Dream or BuffBoy! Magazine on her black-and-white playboy bunny coffee table to convince everyone that she was into the norm-the standard of what a "sexy" guy was. 

The magazines were bursting with steamy, sweaty hard bodies and Samantha and Krystal could never get enough of them. They would grab a copy and debate with her which ones were hotter. 

"Oh the one in the blue trunks," she would answer casually when they bickered. 

_"If he were a couple pounds heavier that is…" _she would think to herself

The girls had left in a fit of air kisses and giggles, vowing they’d see each other the next day at school. She closed the door behind them and ran up her gigantic spiral staircase to fix up her room. She hid all her teen magazines, picked up articles of loose clothing and skimpy thongs. She called for her maid to bring up 2 cans of Coke and some popcorn. Finally she smoothed her hair, checked for follicles of food in her teeth and reapplied her perfume. She heard the doorbell ring and her mother answer it… 

She heard the stairs creak and a slight pant as he came up to her room. She got hot thinking about him. The moment he walked in she wanted to maul him, throw him down on her bed and go at it for hours and hours making sweet passionate love. She imagined how her naked body would feel rubbing against his ample body. She sighed dreamily as she heard a knock on her bedroom door. 

Her mother stood there-with Dakota. Mrs. Grover was an attractive woman in her late forties and a successful lawyer at that. She stood about 5’5 and weighed 125 lbs. She’d never had plastic surgery-and natural beauty flowed from her. It was also her personality. She was cheerful, upbeat, fair to clients and loving towards her family. Dakota seemed entranced by her talking to him, perhaps because most wealthy suburban moms wouldn’t give him the time of day. She knocked on the door. 

"Chelsea honey, your tutors here; okay now I have to pick up Julie from soccer practice and call Eric to see how long he’ll be at Vince’s house, then I’m having dinner with some clients so I’ve got to run, have fun kids, I’ll be back around 11." 

She kissed her daughter on the cheek. "Oh and it’s so nice meeting you Dakota, I hope Chelsea can follow your academic example, bye" 

It was almost hard to speak after her mom rushed in like a whirlwind, but she smiled curtly. "Hi there. Umm I’m really glad you’ve come to help me, please sit down." 

She motioned to a pink fuzzy beanbag chair near her coffee table. "Thanks so much, I really don’t want to have to go to summer school; Irena, she’s our maid, she can get you anything if you want something to eat or drink…umm wow I’m rambling well umm.." 

Dakota gave her a serious glance. "Lets just get to work, okay?" 

"Umm okay." 

"He’s only been here five minutes and he's already acting hostile," she thought. It was true. He feared the rejection fat guys always get from the preppy crowd.. Yet they’d both suffer through because neither one would out step their boundaries and try to be civil. And that’s how it continued for the remainder of two hours. He taught and she (in between longing glances) listened. 

The session ended on a slight high point. Chelsea actually understood the material which Dakota explained, and he left - thinking he’d written her off as a ditz way too soon. Well to some extent. He still hated her type. Or so he thought. He was in for the shock of his life after the next few days. And it all began when he got home…


----------



## WG Story Drone (Nov 15, 2005)

*3​*
It was around 8 when Dakota got home. He lived in a tall apartment complex with his mom, and his older sister Amber. He considered taking the stairs to try to lose some of the weight Natalie put on him, but gave up on that notion, considering how hard it had been to climb Chelsea’s stairs. It so happened that he lived on the 18th floor. 

It was, he realized, better not to risk a heart attack. He decided on the elevator and rode it up to his floor. He unlocked the apartment door and saw no one was home. He threw some leftover chicken wings and potato skins in from the night before in the microwave. 

As he waited for those to heat up, he logged onto his computer. He went to his usual chat room-Fatty Chatter and looked to see if Natalie was on. Thankfully she wasn't. He soon struck up a conversation with another person in the room.....

*2MuchAngel4U85:* Hi there. I read your post on the message board. I’m soo sorry about what happened. This girl doesn’t deserve you. You're too cool for her if she’s going to feed you some crappy break up lines. 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5:* Yeah..we were together for 3 years. I’m really depressed L Besides, crappy breakup lines aren’t the only thing she fed me. 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5:* I’ve gained 95 lbs and I doubt anyone thinks I’m attractive now. 

*2MuchAngel4U85:* I know its hard, but try to cheer up. Oh and don’t think there aren’t any girls-FFA or not- around who will find you attractive. They’re more common than you think.

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5:* Riight. And where are they hiding now? 

*2MuchAngel4U85:* lol 

*2MuchAngel4U85:* Its their loss if they don’t notice you 

*2MuchAngel4U85: *I actually have the same problem. 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5: *Really? 

*2MuchAngel4U85:* I’ve liked this guy since the beginning of high school, but because I’m "popular" so to speak a) My friends will totally make fun of me and b) He’ll totally think I’m laughing at him if I were to let him know. 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5:* Is he fat? 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5: *If you don’t mind me asking 

*2MuchAngel4U85:* Not at all 

*2MuchAngel4U85: *And yes…he’s very fat…deliciously fat…yum

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5: *awww hehe

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5*: that’s so cute 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5: *and if he’s worth your time he’ll come around 

*2MuchAngel4U85:* thanx 

*2MuchAngel4U85:* same with you and your ex 2MuchAngel4U85 or for that matter the girl your destined to find 

*2MuchAngel4U85:* sorry g2g-im gunna go out now-my friends are here and we’re going clubbing 

*2MuchAngel4U85:* woohoo! 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5:* have fun 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5: *miss popular ;-)

*2MuchAngel4U85:* lol you too! 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy5: *thanx..bye.​
2 MuchAngel4U85 signed off at 8:45 P.M. 

+​
Two weeks passed. Prom was coming up, and with graduation right after-excitement was buzzing among the student body. Dakota was thinking about his new chat buddy and Chelsea of hers. She had some time online and began talking to a guy in the Fatty Chatter room. He had posted some messages of the websites message board-but this was the first time they’d chatted. He seemed to understand what she was going through. She knew he could be some 50-year-old guy who never moved out of his mom’s basement, but still. Just to know someone understood her situation. 

Dakota was happy with his new online friend as well. She was an FFA and always encouraged him when he was having a rough day. Natalie was being a drama bitch on and off stage-so the breaks he got away from thinking about her were much appreciated. They were both inspired and looked forward to talking to their online friends. 

Meanwhile-the tutoring sessions continued profitably but totally platonic. Dakota was a good teacher, thinking conceptually, explaining fairly complex things in simple terms, demanding feedback that displayed understanding before moving on to the next stage. But, although he marveled at his pupil's progress, he remembered his place and never let up. She too never uttered a word about the thoughts that flooded her mind; she knew her Mom wwas paying for this and both she and her tutor expected results. They both put up cold defenses and never really spoke. However that was all to change come Tuesday night....

Dakota came back to his apartment after the worst encounter with Natalie he’d had since the break up. He had gone to school to sign up for tech crew in the school play. She saw him and threw a fit and told him to get lost. He begged for her to come back once again, until he saw her new lover. He was 6’1 and 400 lbs and was from a school a couple districts away. He threw Dakota down and punched him in the gut repeatedly. 

Dakota was sobbing uncontrollably. He’d tried to pull himself together but all he could do was cry. He logged on to Fatty Chatter to see if 2MuchAngel4U was logged on. The house was empty, any friends he had were with Natalie and his chat buddy always made him feel so much better. Before he could enter the chat room however, a flashing banner caught his eye. 

**Member Pics section-now added*** 

"hmm.." he thought. "Maybe Miss Popular has a picture. He looked for her name under an alphabetical list and clicked the link. His mouth popped open. It was Chelsea. It had been Chelsea who logged on and posted all her secret FFA fantasies and secrets about her personality. One of the most popular girls in school, and she didn’t even like the jock types she dated! 

Chelsea was at home babysitting her younger sister Julie that night and chatting with some friends on her computer-when she received a message from ChubbyBunnyBoy9.

*ChubbyBunnyBoy9: *Theres something you need to see 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy9:* Go to the Fatty Chat section for members pics 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy9:*And look for my picture​
She went, confused and sure enough saw his picture. She was in shock as well. This whole time, while she and Dakota never ever talked except for studies when he was at her house, they’d been chatting for hours on line! 

*2MuchAngel4U85:* OMG. You’re my tutor 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy9:* yep…hehe.

*2MuchAngel4U85: *I have a lot of things to ask you, but I’ll wait until I see you in person tomorrow. 

*2MuchAngel4U85: *Meet me @ Starbucks at 6:30 before school? 

*ChubbyBunnyBoy9: *Sure. Looking forward to it.​


----------



## WG Story Drone (Nov 15, 2005)

*4*​
Elevator music played as Chelsea sat with her frozen caramel frappacino at 6:24 a.m. exactly. She’d vowed to get to the coffee house a couple minutes early so Dakota wouldn’t think this was all some big joke to embarrass him. 

No, the risk of jokes and games was over. It was time to admit her feelings once and for all. She was so nervous. She twirled her hair around her soft manicured hands and took deep breaths, feeling like her lungs were going to collapse. Explode maybe. She kept breathing in and out, and everytime the door would open and the wind would blow in, her glare would be fixed on the door. 

A few minutes later, Dakota’s car pulled up and he walked out. He looked amazing. He was wearing a larger pair of camo shorts and a black t-shirt with some strange logo on it. It was a couple sizes too small and showed off every bulge and curve in his body. He saw her, and smiled, emphasizing his dimples and his rounded cheeks. 

He walked in and sat down beside her. Both laughed nervously - neither one knowing how to start. Finally he chimed in: 

"Chelsea Grover. One of the most popular senior girls, is a fat admirer. Never in a million years would I have seen that one coming." 

She smiled. "I guess…we’ve all been labeling each other for too long. I mean, talking to you on the website - finding out you were my friend all along - it just challenges everything. I’m not the exactly just the stupid popular bimbo who you thought I was." 

She tried to smile a sad smile. "Just like I suppose Natalie wasn’t the girl you thought she was." 

"It’s been a trip, I can tell you that. Chelsea, I’m honestly sorry for looking down on you. I only did it to protect myself from humiliation, but yesterday..well never mind what happened, we’ll just say it was a horrible humiliation. I thought if I stayed in one social group with one girl - well…now that whole group is just." 

He put his head in his hands. 

She extended her hands, then took his large hands into her delicate ones. "I think we’re just growing up. We’re not the same high school students anymore. In one more month we’ll be gone - into the real world." 

She paused, realizing he'd aluded to something that had hurt him deeply. Chelsea had a reputation for insensitivity, but it was a charade that masqued a very caring heart. "What happened yesterday?" 

His eyes began to water again. "Something with Natalie. She’s with someone else. I had an unfortunate run in with her new lover. Then of course she had to cuss me out in front of the whole drama cast… What a little bitch! What a backstabbing little.." 

He began sobbing uncontrollably. 

Chelsea ran her thumb over his hand slowly. "Shhh…It’ll be okay." 

Dakota looked up at her through his foggy eyes: "How do you know." 

"Because..because you're brilliant and talented and you're going places. You've been my mentor and teacher and because you helped me make sense of that class I'm graduating. That type of thing is a gift. You’ll have your whole life ahead of you to make millions and maybe be famous for something. She’ll never have anything but the memories of what could have been. Besides, once you get over Natalie, I know a girl who’s interested." 

"Huh?" 

"You know the first time when we talked…and I mentioned something about the guy I liked?" 

"The deliciously fat one?" 

She giggled flirtatiously. "I was talking about you." 

+​
Dakota had left the coffee shop early. He told Chelsea he needed to be at play practice. Actually it was a half truth. He needed to get away.

There was a sadness in her eyes at his response he couldn't shake. He felt a deep regret as the day progressed. She'd dared to reveal and pour out her heart and he'd gotten cold feet. 

Of course he liked her. Any guy with a pulse liked her. He'd liked her since he saw her walking nervously out of her dad's Lexus the first day of their freshman year. She looked beautiful, almost like an Aphrodite brought to earth. The sun seemed to highlight her features while other kids were bending over sweating due to the heat. 

But there was something he knew that made him hold back. He'd been less than fair concerning her and he knew it. He felt he wasn't worthy, fat guy or not, desired or not, of being her dream man. Not at least unless she knew the truth.

As he had met Natalie and the drama kids that Freshman year, and heard all the nasty gossip they had to say about her, his initial crush had decreased. He had accepted, without proof, the canards of others.

"She's a whore," one would say "She slept with the whole football team." 

"I cant believe that Chelsea Bitch! She thinks she's better than everyone because mommy and daddy buy her everything!" 

"I bet her boobs are fake too.."​
Not to say he never looked at her out of the corner of his eye at her when nobody noticed. Sometimes he'd almost thought he'd seen her looking too. Yet he was oblivious until now. Now that he knew her, talked to her, he realized how wrong he was. She was too good for the mob, so they'd tried to bring her down. And like a boob he'd been part of the pack.

Now, for running out on her, he felt like a jerk. He had to talk to her. 

After school he had a brief meeting to attend, then he sped quickly to get to her house and rang the doorbell. Her mom answered, he quickly said "Hello" and then excused himself, bounding as fast as he could go with such a restricting body and made it to her room. 

+​
She was sitting on her bed, looking out the window. She looked upset, and her eyes were red like she'd been crying. 

"I think she needs you," he heard her Mom murmur behind him as she drifted away, going down he hall to alllow privacy. He knocked on the side of the door to get her attention.

"Chelsea..can I come in." 

She whirled about suddenly, her eyes blazing with a mixture of anger and vulnerbility.

"Why? Shouldnt you be out with your stupid ass friends making fun of me? Shouldn't you be out acting like you're better than me? What are you even doing here." 

"Chelsea, I'm soo sorry. What you said this morning was just overshelming to handle and I did a shabby job of it. I haven't told a sole or mocked you at all. I just needed time to think things over, and I'm so glad you were brave enough to say something, or I would've never told you, well I still haven't told you, what I've been thinking inside and living with for years."

Chelsea glared, but saw the water in his eyes, She was perceptive enough to know he was telling the truth as he saw and felt it.

"Now, please, dont go off yelling at me and my friends for judging you. I know that I've done it, and I'm sorry for even believing any of it and playing the game, but really you have no place to talk. Its hard being the fat boy who's the butt of every joke. Do you have any idea how nervous you always made me? I was so scared of ever being close to you. You were something so far out of my reach I never thought I could ever have it. So I swallowed the gossip and half-believed it - just like you and others did with me." 

He paused and got his breath. His mind was clear, but his voice was shaking and he knew the tears were streaming down his cheeks but it didn't matter. This wasn't a school play. He had things to say, and he knew he had to say them.

Chelsea too was thinking - all the hypocritical repartee with her girlfriends, just to keep up appearances, the catty remaks, the coquettish behavior designed to make people beliieve that maybe she really was a bad girl to keep up her popular facade. Ever her Dad had made her take an exam to prove she was teling the truth about still being a virgin. Her own mom, who normally knew about and supported her on everything, hadn't known about her feelings towards Dakota and big guys generally until after the chat session the night before.

Dakota's intelligence and teaching skill asserted itself throughh his emotions:

"Aesop once said "There are those who pretend to dislike what they cannot have. And I was pretending very well to dislike you for awhile. I could fool everyone around me, even myself. But I dont want to fool anyone anymore,. If you were just another pretty face, I would just throw in the towel, but you're so much more than I'd ever expected and its so nice." 

"You honestly mean that?" 

"Yes. And I'm sick of playing kid's games.I'm sorry I wasn't able to pull down my defensive shield when you did - but the truth is, well, you've been my dream chick for years just like you were thinking of me." 

With that he leaned in and kissed her on her lips. She recieved his advance willingly and they began kissing passionately. His tongue enveloped hers. She stopped briefly: 

"Are we talking this too fast?" 

"Not at all. We're only beginning" 

She looked at him intently, breathed in and relaxed. The tales of her sleeping around were lies. She knew guys and their tricks and had never wanted a one of them. They made up and circulated the stories when they quickly discovered they could never make it past first base. This, she knew, was different. This was the exception to her mom's general rule.

_"Yes,"_ she thought, _"this feels right."_

She reached out and hugged him,. Fully clothed, she pulled him down on top of her. He lay on top of her as they kissed. His soft belly fell on her flat one and she felt for the first time, fulfilled. She caressed his soft love handles and his back rolls. They softly moaned, and they both knew a new something was beginning. 

Their classmates were in for a shock.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 17, 2006)

OMFG....
and WHY have you not continued THIS one?
*begs* 
forget the rest of the stories you have written. Write the next chapter to this!!!! please please please please
(maybe with a little less crying from his part.)


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 17, 2006)

Just to remind folks, the stories posted by the WG Story Drone are not written by him - just collected from the Weight Story Archives mailing address and posted here.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 19, 2006)

In that case, does anyone know who wrote this?


----------



## Red (Feb 21, 2006)

how he managed to type so many stories so quickly, that cheeky little drone was just dishing them out! Im so stooopid!:doh:


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 24, 2006)

Funny how I'm still hoping I find the author. 
I loved this story! Except the part where he's a totaly cry-baby. Not my thing. I like the shy guy thing- that I can deal with very well, but crying and sobbing? eeew. I'm sorry but that should be reserved for the death of your sibling... not high school drama. 

I'll just continue to read this story again and again


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 21, 2007)

I think it was written by this person:
http://the-taxidermy.deviantart.com/
She's a good artist. If you don't shock too easily, that is. (I'll say "psychedelic tardigrade" and "drug pony" and leave it at that.)

-Qit


----------



## Raider X (Aug 25, 2007)

The Dakota character's a *WUSSY! *


----------



## Observer (Sep 1, 2007)

This tale deserved a little more editing and formatting than it got the first time around. While we sort out the authorship issue lets bump the updated version to the top.


----------



## Observer (Sep 2, 2007)

OK - I wrote the taxdermy on Deviant Arts and recieved this courteous disclaimer:

_Hi, I'm sorry, i definately didnt write this, I'm not a writer, I've hardly passed any English class I've ever taken... again, sorry! I've used "the taxidermy" for a lot of things, but i guess someone else used the name for this, its not like i own it  .... i hope you find your author! and hey, plus size pride!_

So, sorry folks, the search continues.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 2, 2007)

Drat. I was rather hoping she'd written it; she's cool.

-Qit


----------

